# New Rider looking for helpful tips on first road bike buy



## Evo4G63 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello all,

I am a relatively new bike enthusiast (I did a little BMX as a kid and currently use a BMX as a commuter). I have become very interested and hell bent on training for my first marathon and would like to complete a triathlon. As of right now I have been browsing around for road bikes and am pretty stumped on what kind of bike I should buy as a first timer. Currently I am talking to two guys who are willing to sell me their bikes. I am 5'10" and 190lbs. I found a graph on the internet saying a 56cm would fit me nicely. The two bikes are a Felt Z100 and an Author. Would any of these be good choices for a first timer and if not what would you recommend?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Several questions, first... How much is your budget? How old are these bikes? Have you test ridden these bikes yet? Which Author is this bike?...How well do you know these guys?


----------



## Evo4G63 (Jun 29, 2013)

My budget is between $400 and $800. I don't know how old these bikes are, it looks like the Author might be oldish and the Felt looks pretty new, very white whites on it. I go test ride the Author later today. And I'm not sure what kind of Author it is. It's a really ugly yellow could with red "Author".


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Evo4G63 said:


> My budget is between $400 and $800. I don't know how old these bikes are, it looks like the Author might be oldish and the Felt looks pretty new, very white whites on it. I go test ride the Author later today. And I'm not sure what kind of Author it is. It's a really ugly yellow could with red "Author".


First of all, try to avoid really old aluminum frames of all kinds. If you're going to buy used, without a warranty, you're gonna need some assistance, if you're not bike savvy. Newbies get snowed everyday, due to the lack of bike knowledge. Also, never buy a used carbon bike. They can conceal damage very well. Previously crashed CF bikes can be very dangerous! Never buy a bike without first, test riding it. Don't buy a bike that you think looks ugly or is colored the "wrong" color. You won't like it and it will never grow on you. It would be like trying to fall in love with a girl that you think is ugly. Each day, she'll just get uglier!


----------



## Evo4G63 (Jun 29, 2013)

View attachment 283202
I attached a picture of the Felt Z100. It's a full aluminum frame
View attachment 283203
This is the Author. Carbon fork as it says in the ad. This is one I test ride later today


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Depending upon the cost of each bike, if all other variables remain constant, I'd tend to go with the newer looking and less used frame. From where virtually I sit, that would be the Felt Z100. Of course, in order to compare these two bikes, they would both have to fit equally as comfortable. Otherwise, it would be a moot comparison. If they're not perfectly comfortable, then just walk away!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Evo4G63 said:


> View attachment 283202
> I attached a picture of the Felt Z100. It's a full aluminum frame.


Carbon forks can always be added, later...
This Felt looks sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Along with what's already been offered, a couple of thoughts...

I'm not expert on Authors, but judging from the crankset, I'd date it at around the early to mid-90's. As was stated, as alu frames age, frame failure becomes an increased possibility, so consider this when making an offer. Realistically, I wouldn't place much more value on the frame than ~$25, if that - assuming I'm on track with the vintage.

Also, when shopping used, after checking any bike of interest out and test riding, if you're seriously considering it, ask the seller to bring the bike to a reputable LBS for mechanical and fit assessment. If they charge a nominal fee, consider it an investment in your new (to you) bike - increasing your odds of getting a mechanically sound bike that fits.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Evo4G63 said:


> *New Rider looking for helpful tips on first road bike buy*


RJP's Top Tip for First-Time Road Bike Buyers:

Buy your _SECOND_ road bike first.

That way, the bike you want to upgrade to after two weeks of riding the _SECOND_ road bike will actually be your _THIRD_ road bike! Plus, you can then use the money you saved by having never bought a _FIRST_ road bike as a deposit on your _FOURTH_ road bike when the 2014's models debut later next month. (By the time you're ready for your _FIFTH_ road bike in the Spring you'll be making money!)


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

My son did a triathlon on a BMX!
Ok, so he was 1st place after the swim and dead last by the end of the ride, but hey - it can be done. 
Do you have any friends who are roadies and can help you look at bikes?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

You can buy a brand new Felt or Specialized Allez or a number of other bikes on Wiggle.com or nashbar.com for that price and they will come with a warranty. I would only go used if you are getting a killer deal on a basically new bike or components.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

_*deleted*_


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are some other options to consider:

Z100 - Felt Bicycles

Specialized Bicycle Components

Nashbar AL-1 Road Bike - Drop Bar Road

City Grounds | Kestrel Talon Tri Shimano 105 Triathlon Bike (a little more expensive, but it is tri specific).

Wiggle | Battaglin S11 Sora 2013 | Road Bikes

Wiggle | Moser Bikes Speed Sora 2013 | Road Bikes

Wiggle Cycle | Road & Time Trial Bikes


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

ibeamcarver said:


> My son did a triathlon on a BMX!
> Ok, so he was 1st place after the swim and dead last by the end of the ride, but hey - it can be done. ...


 < Throw in a few jumps/tricks along the way, and _that_ is film comedy gold!


----------



## OWSI (Mar 11, 2009)

For $800 you should be able to buy a new Felt Z100. MSRP is right at $800.
You can pick up any number of entry level bikes for $800. I would suggest visiting any Local Bike Shops (LBS) in your area, and see what is available. Get properly sized, warranty, etc. I don't know when the 2014 model year are coming out, but if you can wait until then, you should be able to get a discount on any 2013 still left in stock.


----------

